# Can't post new sightings!



## funtime (Feb 29, 2008)

I had some great new sightings that I found this morning but I could not post -- the link button did not work although I tried it about five times.  Funtime


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

funtime said:


> I had some great new sightings that I found this morning but I could not post -- the link button did not work although I tried it about five times.  Funtime



What "link button" are you talking about?  The link to go to the Sightings forum, the editor "link button" that automates entering the URL into a message (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), or something else?  Make sure you have JavaScript turned on in your browser.


----------



## funtime (Feb 29, 2008)

I can go into sightings and see the sightings but when I wanted to post a sigting and hit the button to write a new post it did not go through.  I do not seem to have the problem posting on other sections.  Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't know what to tell you.  The code is identical in all forums, so I can't figure out what would be different in Sightings.  It's got to be something at your end, or we'd be inundated with complaints.


----------

